# Any use for PT sawdust?



## would (May 26, 2009)

Is there any use for coarse sawdust made from ripping pressure treated 2x4s? Obviously burning it, is not a good plan and I don't think it would be good for use as a semipermanent mulch but I am producing a lot of it and can't find any posts addressing using this type of sawdust. 

I am building a long picket fence and decided to save some money by using PT 2x4s cut in half and then ripped into 1x4 pickets rather than spend $4 a picket at the lumber yard. The 2x4s only cost $2 and I can get four narrow pickets from each board. Despite the intensive labor to do this, saving $3.50 per picket is making it worthwhile to try it. I haven't actually attached any of them yet but have cut about 100 boards so far. I will need about 1500 boards when it is all done. With just the small amount I have done I have produced a lot of sawdust and am guessing the only choice is to throw it out with the garbage but I figured I could ask this wise and sage group of experts if you have any suggestions. Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------

